# Norwich show... anyone going?



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have finally spoken to the people there. theres a year waiting list to book a tabel.. ouch, luckily someone pulled out :lol: . so i have booked 2 tables,dunno why, i guess i just want the room.

who is going to be there from here?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i might but depens on how much money and room i got for a new rep cos if i go then i wouldnt come home empty handed :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well it is ment to be a big one, i've not been as the bras show was my 1st one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

I was speaking to John from genetic-gems and he said last years was a really good show.He did very well at it.I would like to get to the Nowich show but it depends on where i am living at the time


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, well it is ment to be a big one, i've not been as the bras show was my 1st one.


yeah bras was my first aswell


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you're thinking of movin out of the area are you ryan?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Yea Nigel we are supposed to be moving up north to Northumberland.It may be in as little as 3 weeks just got to wait and see


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

blimey.
what takes you up there? or you just fancied a change?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

how long to drive from edinburgh do u reckon?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Just fancied a change mate and the house prices up there are alot cheaper than here as well


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah they are, further you go up cheaper they are.
well try and get there mate, can say goodbye then eh


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

yea i'll try to mate but wont make any promises


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well you'll still be online.


anyone else going from here?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

when is this show then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

11th september


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Why do I always find out too late?!!!!! There's no way I'm gonna get that booked off work now!!!! :roll:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nor am i mate, i am doing an extra shift midweek to cover a 'sick day' lol.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I know - I'll organise one in Northern Ireland!!!!!!!! Anyone know how much it costs to organise one of these shows?!?!?! LOL! :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

> i am doing an extra shift midweek to cover a 'sick day' lol


lets hope none of your work mates come on here then nige..lol....


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

The last Reptile Show I went to was in a huge marquee/ type tent, down Portsmouth way, about 4 years ago. I shared a table and took some of my beardies, then I thought Reptile shows were Banned?! I then went into a very long hibernation, and have just recently woke up!!!.(speaking of sharing tables *cornmorphs,* you couldnt squeeze me and my torts in could you? *We dont eat much*!) 2 tables!!, you flash swine. 
I suppose my next question is: who has got all the info. on these Reptile Shows, what is the ins and outs, etc, etc???...T.T. 8)


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I might be...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Terrific tortoise said:


> The last Reptile Show I went to was in a huge marquee/ type tent, down Portsmouth way, about 4 years ago. I shared a table and took some of my beardies, then I thought Reptile shows were Banned?! I then went into a very long hibernation, and have just recently woke up!!!.(speaking of sharing tables *cornmorphs,* you couldnt squeeze me and my torts in could you? *We dont eat much*!) 2 tables!!, you flash swine.
> I suppose my next question is: who has got all the info. on these Reptile Shows, what is the ins and outs, etc, etc???...T.T. 8)


hey TT, yeah i prolly will have some room extra.
i might not need the full 2 tables, i just want more space than i had at BRAS ,lol.
i am taking some adults to sell this time though


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

> hey TT, yeah i prolly will have some room extra.
> i might not need the full 2 tables, i just want more space than i had at BRAS ,lol.
> i am taking some adults to sell this time though


...Hey if we share a table at the show, it dont mean were *bosom buddies *mate, the sarcasm will still flow! :lol: :lol: :lol: (*42 bra size*?), actually my tats were bigger than that :shock: , when I was a slave to the iron, many moons ago...Alternatively, go to your private message for a more sensible reply...T.T. 8)


----------

